# Which is better.



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

When you guys build a new house which is better wood i beams or engineer floor joists. Meaning the floor joists that have wood going different directions. On one show i seen they called them engineered floor joists. I was thinking those kinda look like the way to go because a plumber would have no problems runing pipes through those no cutting necessary. But I have never seen them used on this old house they always go with the wood I beams hung on joist hangers. :Thumbs:


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

Only problem with joists you describe,is that they can only be trimed 1 foot in field, must be special ordered to approxamate length. We call this a trimmable end floor truss around here,usally has wood flanges with metal truss webs and ply/osb end.


----------



## georgia dawg (Aug 12, 2005)

try www.spacejoist.com for metal floor trusses with trimmable wood ends or try www.openjoist2000.com for wood floor trusses with trimmable ends. Will be more pricey than I-joists.


----------

